
Ask HN: Outlook down, but the status page is reporting everything OK - disiplus
Receiving and sending of E-Mails does not work. But if i look at the status page it says everything ok.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;3I9e2
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;NN6YX
======
Sami_Lehtinen
They have added new mail server to mx records: MX 5 outlook-
com.olc.protection.outlook.com Haven't seen that before.

